# A good vitamin supplement



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys/gals, I am thinking about adding a bag of good vitamin supps for this breeding year just in case a young bird falls behind.

I have had good results with Provital all bird economy but want to try something else maybe a little cheaper if possible. I was looking on Foy's page and was thinking about the pigeon builder supp they have. If you guys have any results with it let me know about it or what you have used and had good results with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I would recommend Wins More, started using it last year and my birds have been doing well on it, not expensive, mixes in real easy, a little goes a long way and it does not make the water too medicinal tasting:

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/vitamins_supplements.htm

It's at the bottom of the page.

Karyn

edit: fixed link


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Dobato said:


> I would recommend Wins More, started using it last year and my birds have been doing well on it, not expensive, mixes in real easy, a little goes a long way and it does not make the water too medicinal tasting:
> 
> http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/vitamins_supplements.htm
> 
> ...



Interesting. Looks good.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I use Global's SUPER-VIT, its is a concentrated product of a prebiotic,probiotic,vitamin C booster, Vitamin supplement,energy booster,electrolyes and minerals. 

Before and after a race and for the breeding season, twice weekly. About $20.00 for 650Gr. 

I also use the HEALTHY PIGEON BLEND a few times a week from. www.healthypigeon.com
A little more money but I almost never have sick birds.

For the price you can't beat Foys Ultimate Vitamin. $6.95 , 8oz makes 80 gals of vitamin water.
I sometimes use that mid week instead of the super-vit


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I use prime... It has protein and Vitamins... You can check it out.... I put it in their water when they are eating their food.. You can also put some in their food if you put some olive oil and coat the seeds with it...

http://www.hagen.com/usa/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=820&PROD_ID=08821020020101


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I And A Lot Of Guys Are Using Red Cell Is A Horse Vitamin But It Has All Kinds Of Minerals In It,is Really Good.hope This Help,and You Can Get It At Any Farm Supply House.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I heard people talking about Red Cell,they say the birds cry when they need to take a drink it tastes so bad.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have been using it for a short time - a little less than a tablespoon per gallon - twice a week. They take it fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use redcell, when not feeding a pellet but an all grain diet......they do not seem to mind it in the water.. sometimes the stool will be off or a bit more volume to it for one day though.. one tablespoon to a gallon is what I do also..


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

Wins More seems to work for me as well.


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

I also use Wins More. Just add to a gallon of water, but I only have one pigeon.


----------

